# Mozart - KV 361 - Serenade for 13 Winds in B-flat major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

You have still 10 days to vote in this poll for my competition in the Movie Corner: Best Dramatic Film Score - 1996


How do you rate this piece?

19:31 - Adagio ---> "On the page it looked nothing, the beginning IS simple, almost comic, just a pulse; bassoons, bassethorns, like a rusty squeeze box, and then... suddenly, high above it, an oboe, a single note hanging there, unwavering, until the clarinet took it over, sweetened it into a phrase of such delight." (Antonio Salieri, film "Amadeus")


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted excellent this one top-notch


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Very Good. I prefer the Serenade in C minor but this is of course a very fine piece as well.

The young Barenboim conducted a lovely version with the ECO.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've never heard this in concert, I guess it's quite costly to assemble the musicians, they don't come ready formed like in a string quartet. The molto allegro of the first movement for me often falls flat in performance, especially uninformed performances. Zefiro posted above seem to me to have the measure of it though.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Very Good. I prefer the Serenade in C minor....


Yes, i prefer the c minor and Eb Major as well...but K361 is good piece...


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A fine light-hearted composition, with some touching moments. Not one of Mozart's best in my view, yet still amusing. I marked "very good". In my score system, it's a 7.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.

P.S.: I edited this text and decided to change my vote from "good" to "very good" after hearing the Marriner version on youtube, that I far preferred over my Harnoncourt.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Quite simply the greatest piece written for wind ensemble. Love the ASMF/Marriner and the Netherlands Wind Ensemble/de Waart.



Rogerx said:


> I voted excellent this one top-notch


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A great work, the top piece of harmonie-musik ever written. There are scores of good recordings; I now listen to German Wind Soloists under Richard Edlinger but wouldn't say it trumps Mackerras, Netherlands Wind Ensemble (both of which I love) or anyone else.


----------

